# chameleon help



## Frogsrule10 (Jan 9, 2010)

hello, just wanted some help. Would a chameleon be a good animal for a bunch of 5 year olds, considering that they wouldn't handle it much?


----------



## Jack Wheeler (Feb 3, 2010)

no it wouldnt they need alot of care and attention, and are quite hard to look after.


----------



## Frogsrule10 (Jan 9, 2010)

Thanks


----------

